# Navy SEAL Kodiak Quals



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 10, 2009)

A SEAL Qualification Training candidate looks out from a two-man tent during a re-warming exercise in which he spent five minutes in near freezing water. Candidates completed the re-warming exercise after spending 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold-weather training course, taught in Kodiak, is part of a yearlong process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL.​







A cold weather training instructor monitors SEAL Qualification Training candidates while they spend five minutes in near freezing water during a re-warming exercise. Candidates completed the re-warming exercise after spending 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold-weather training course, taught in Kodiak, is part of a yearlong process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL.​






A squad of SEAL Qualification Training candidates submerge themselves in near freezing water during a re-warming exercise. Candidates completed the re-warming exercise after spending 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold-weather training course, taught in Kodiak, is part of a yearlong process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL.​


----------



## QC (Apr 10, 2009)

And I thought Corio Bay was bad.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 10, 2009)

Better men than me.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2009)

Let me get this straight, I jump INTO near freezing water to warm up?  Damn!!!

To quote Firemedic "Better men then me."


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 10, 2009)

And I get pissed when there's no hot water to shower with.  :doh:


Rock would say, 'yeah, it was a little chilly woo'.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2009)

At least when we swam in the North Atlantic in January they gave us dry suits - most of the time at least...


----------



## Ravage (Apr 10, 2009)

Some more and in hires:





Hires[/QUOTE]


> U.S. Navy SEAL candidates wade out of the Buskin River after spending five minutes in the near freezing water during a re-warming exercise in Kodiak Alaska, April 8, 2009. Candidates completed the re-warming exercise after spending 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold-weather training course taught in Kodiak is part of a yearlong process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL. U.S. Navy Photo by Petty Officer 2nd Class Erika N. Manzano


 




Hires


> KODIAK, Alaska (April 8, 2009) A SEAL Qualification Training candidate falls through the ice in near freezing water during a re-warming exercise. Candidates completed the re-warming exercise after spending 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold-weather training course, taught in Kodiak, is part of a yearlong process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Erika N. Manzano/Released)







Hires


> KODIAK, Alaska (April 8, 2009) A cold weather training instructor monitors SEAL Qualification Training candidates while they spend five minutes in near freezing water during a re-warming exercise. Candidates completed the re-warming exercise after spending 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold-weather training course, taught in Kodiak, is part of a yearlong process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Erika N. Manzano/Released)







Hires


> KODIAK, Alaska (April 8, 2009) A squad of SEAL Qualification Training candidates submerge themselves in near freezing water during a re-warming exercise.


 




Hires


> KODIAK, Alaska (April 8, 2009) A SEAL Qualification Training candidate looks out from a two-man tent during a re-warming exercise in which he spent five minutes in near freezing water. Candidates completed the re-warming exercise after spending 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold-weather training course, taught in Kodiak, is part of a yearlong process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Erika N. Manzano/Released)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 10, 2009)

Hires


> KODIAK, Alaska (April 6, 2009) SEAL Qualification Training (SQT) candidates hike through deep snow during a long range land navigation exercise. The candidates will spend 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold weather exercise taught in Kodiak is part of a year-long process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL. (U.S. Navy photo by Senior Chief Mass Communication Specialist Scott Williams/Released)







Hires


> KODIAK, Alaska (April 6, 2009) A SEAL Qualification Training candidate checks the gear of another member of his squad during a long-range land navigation exercise. The candidates will spend 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold weather training course, taught in Kodiak, is part of a yearlong process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL. (U.S. Navy Photo by Senior Chief Mass Communication Specialist Scott Williams/Released)







Hires


> KODIAK, Alaska (April 6, 2009) SEAL Qualification Training candidates hike through deep snow during a long-range land navigation exercise. The candidates will spend 48 hours in the Alaskan mountains learning how to navigate through the rugged terrain and survive the frigid conditions. The 28-day cold weather training course, taught in Kodiak, is part of a yearlong process to become a U.S. Navy SEAL. (U.S. Navy Photo by Senior Chief Mass Communication Specialist Scott Williams/Released)


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice Photos..Any one what type of BDU's they're wearing? Never seen them before..


----------



## 104TN (Apr 10, 2009)

Believe they're the Advanced Protective Combat Uniform (APCU).


----------



## Poccington (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought the Irish Sea in Winter was cold and they're in that!? Crazy shit.

Cool pics.


----------



## Swill (Apr 10, 2009)

lol, I went to school with one of the guys in the water. He sent me some of these photos not too long ago. M, if you're reading this, you're still a giant pussy.


----------



## Tyrant (Apr 10, 2009)

Yep they're PCU's.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 11, 2009)

its either the ACPU (good call rick) or the 7 layer system. Arcteryx makes one that looks similar.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 11, 2009)

Talk about shrinkage after getting out of that water

Cool pics!


----------



## midnight (Aug 21, 2009)

Wait?... Let me get this straight. So Re-Warming means they threw beers into the near freezing water so that the beers would get cold and then jumped in for five minutes retrieving the beers and then used their stomachs to re-warm the beers when they got out right? That sounds perfectly normal.


----------



## arizonaguide (Aug 23, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Let me get this straight, I jump INTO near freezing water to warm up? Damn!!!


No, that's a warm day! :cool: If it was REALLY cold you'd see their breaths. (and eyebrows would be icing up and shit). ;)

GREAT pic's, Rav!


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 23, 2009)

*Gents, I got my Trident pinned on in Kodiak.*​
Ah yes, It was a fine December day, without a single ray of sunshine in the sky. My teammates were kind enough to assist me in "preparing" for the ceremony by allowing me to experience their way of "dressing me for success." After a bit of spirited wrestling, shall we say, I believe I ended up wearing a grand total of the following handsome ensemble:

Boots, tape, whiskey, snow, clam chowder, more snow, a broom hysterically taped taped in a particularly awkward manner across my arms and chest, more snow........ And, of course, my gleaming new Trident with appropriate blood trails. 

Yep, good times...

:)>:{


Welcome to the team, New meat!


----------



## Centermass (Aug 23, 2009)

They need to be in VB boots and on death slats to fully experience all the joys of the military's winter issue.........

Good stuff SAWMAN. :cool:


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 23, 2009)

*Truly elite*

That is hard fucking core, man, what the fuck.   Great info, and pics.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 23, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> After a bit of spirited wrestling, shall we say, I believe I ended up wearing a grand total of the following handsome ensemble:
> 
> Boots, tape, whiskey, snow, clam chowder, more snow, a broom hysterically taped taped in a particularly awkward manner across my arms and chest, more snow........ And, of course, my gleaming new Trident with appropriate blood trails.



Riggers tape and human skin are a nasty combination!  :eek:


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 23, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> *Gents, I got my Trident pinned on in Kodiak.*​
> Ah yes, It was a fine December day, without a single ray of sunshine in the sky. My teammates were kind enough to assist me in "preparing" for the ceremony by allowing me to experience their way of "dressing me for success." After a bit of spirited wrestling, shall we say, I believe I ended up wearing a grand total of the following handsome ensemble:
> 
> Boots, tape, whiskey, snow, clam chowder, more snow, a broom hysterically taped taped in a particularly awkward manner across my arms and chest, more snow........ And, of course, my gleaming new Trident with appropriate blood trails.
> ...




I'm thinking you left out the part regarding shrinkage.


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 23, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> Riggers tape and human skin are a nasty combination!  :eek:



Oh, it's the hair that matters. The skin is nothing. The hair's definitely the fun part. Just the sound of a roll of Rigger's tape being ripped open will make SEALs either cringe or laugh, depending on whether or not it's for them. :eek:


----------



## SAWMAN (Aug 23, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'm thinking you left out the part regarding shrinkage.



My good man, a true Warrior is specifically designed to minimize the functions that don't immediately pertain to the task at hand, then maximize them when they do. Perfection. >:{


----------



## arizonaguide (Aug 23, 2009)

Centermass said:


> "death slats" :cool:


 
LMAO! (w/cable bindings! NO ankle support/little stearing!)


----------



## arizonaguide (Aug 23, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Ah yes, It was a fine December day...


YES, that says it ALL!!! *December* in Kodiak is MUCH different than April! :2c:


----------

